# dresden-session?



## marcus 2005 (17. März 2005)

malzeit, da es ja in letzter zeit recht geiles wetter ist und wir  ab montag 2 wochen ferien haben wollte ich ma fragen ob ihr noch bock/zeit habt für ne dresden session. hat ja das letzte ma leider net geklappt aber vielleicht haut es ja diesma hin?! also könnt ja einfach ma posten
gruss


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. März 2005)

bock auf jeden,was haltet ihr vom übernächsten WE (26./27.) ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (17. März 2005)

hier!i hob bock!  

26./27. ist gut.mal schaun,wie sich das wetter nächste woche entwickelt.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. März 2005)

ihr habt bock und ich hab spätschicht


----------



## Freestyle Trial (21. März 2005)

Können wir das nicht das Wochenende darauf machen.
Wäre echt TOP  
Dieses We bin ich in Warnemünde fahren


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. März 2005)

Also mir ist es egal wann ich hab URLAUB   .. und bin auf jeden fall dabei!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. März 2005)

so jungs ich bin bereit,wenns allen passt lassen wir die party halt am 2./3. april (übernächstes WE) steigen,damit auch ganz berlin vertreten sein kann  ....

so wer is noch am start???.....wem passt der termin nicht????


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2005)

mir passts gar ne, da hat meine freundin und mein opa geburtstag!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. März 2005)

das mit dem OPA sehe ich ja noch ein aber Freundin..??naja lass mal lieber trialen gehen..!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2005)

du wirst lachen aber ich wette einige andere chemnitzer hier werden das auch sagen und sogar ernst meinen!!!! traurig aber wahr


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. März 2005)

Weiber..tschau EH!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. März 2005)

Mir wäre es auch egal. Aber Alex wirklich, da sieht man das dir trialen nicht alles bedeutet  Dieses Wochende wäre aber auch geil, ich glaub das Wetter soll gut werden bis jetzt ist es das ja.


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2005)

na hör mal, man muss sich um beide sportgeräte kümmern, naja so sind se, die junggesellen   
hm...ja dieser samstag wär auch ok...


----------



## marcus 2005 (22. März 2005)

also uns würde es auch das übernächste we besser passen... übernächsts we fängt ja bald wieder die schule an und da muss man ja fleißig lernen...=)


----------



## stilo (22. März 2005)

Hallo Jungs...
ich bin ab 23. bis 28.03. in meiner alten Heimat Königswartha. Also nicht weit entfernt von DD...wenn doch noch die Session dieses We gestartet wird, bin ich evtl. dabei. 

Grüsse.


----------



## marcus 2005 (22. März 2005)

meinte nätürlich das es uns nächstes we besser passen würde!!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. März 2005)

hab extra urlaub genommen. nächstes we muss ich wieder arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (25. März 2005)

naja dann sagt jetzt ma ob wir fahren oder nich....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. März 2005)

Ich würde morgen kommen wenn die Session steigt. Das Wetter soll ja so mittelmäßig werden. Mal Regen und mal Sonne.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. März 2005)

Ach ja, muss ja auch net unbedingt morgen sein wegen Wetter. Ich meine man könnte ja noch über Sonntag und Montag nachdenken. Ich glaub da muss ja hier niemand arbeiten. Es sind ja schließlich Feiertage


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. März 2005)

könnte man das jetz mal richtig festlegen, weil wenn sonntag müsst ich da noch bissel was umplanen...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. März 2005)

also morgen fahren einige von uns im zschoner grund natur. allerdings ist das ******* zu finden. das liegt oberhalb von gorbitz in nem kleinen tal, wenn ich das jetzt nicht verwechsel. ich hab nen ortskundigen gebeten hier mal zu posten, ich hoffe er machts auch.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. März 2005)

Und das heißt jetzt genau


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. März 2005)

ok, also für diesen sonntag und nächsten samstag plan ich mich jetz einfach mal aus, anderes datum wär wirklich schön!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (25. März 2005)

das heist das ein paar DD leute in zschoner grund fahren und nicht in Dresden. Wir können es ja verschieben?


----------



## rusty84 (25. März 2005)

na wie nun kommt morgne jemand mit.. 
wenn ja können wir auch woanders fahren


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. März 2005)

ich bin für nen anderen termin,also morgen bin ich und noch jem. aus chemnitz auf keinen fall dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (27. März 2005)

so, steht denn nu ein datum fest??? für dd city? sacht doch ma bitte!!!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. März 2005)

Also KOLLEGEN die Berliner kommen nächstes Wochenende runter nach DD und da wollen wir am Samstag die City rocken und sonntag dann Vereinsgelände...
Also wer Böcke hat.. 2./3.4. in DD.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2005)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall. Wo treffen wir uns da?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. März 2005)

bin auch dabei....wie spät? und wo?

weiß jemand ob das wetter mitspielt ?


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. März 2005)

das wetter spielt mit, nur ich hab samstag absolut keine zeit, hätte aber mehr bock auf city, gehts vielleicht irgendwie samstag gelände und sonntag city zu machen????????


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. März 2005)

city am sonntag wäre mir auch sehr lieb,da ich dann mit dem HeavyMetal mitfahren könnte und in jedem fall am start wäre  .....

also jungs wenns keine probleme macht city am sonntag ,gelände am samstag  .....wär wirklich nett wenn das so ginge


----------



## marcus 2005 (28. März 2005)

jo wir wären auch dabei aber könntet wir net samsatg inner city fahren weil sonntag siehts bei uns schlecht aus..
gruß marcus


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. März 2005)

Jo also die Berliner sind auch alle auf Samstag eingestellt...(city)..also bleibts dabei.Samstag City Sonntag Gelände..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2005)

Geht klar. Wo ist der Treffpunkt und um welche Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Jo also die Berliner sind auch alle auf Samstag eingestellt...(city)..also bleibts dabei.Samstag City Sonntag Gelände..



...mir wars auch egal,wär nur besser für den HeavyMetal gewesen...ich bin an beiden tagen da,mich werdet ihr nicht los  .....

cu in dresden


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. März 2005)

Treffpunkt übrleg ich mir noch...bzw. ich sprech das mal mit den anderen Dresdner Jungs ab.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2005)

Wer ist den aus Dresden alles am Start? Weist du da schon was?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. März 2005)

Naja ich denk mal dabei sein werden...Alex Winkler, Seeb Hopfe(rusty84), der Mario(Kingpin18), der Andre(Xmut Zander)..meine Wenigkeit..dann noch einer ausm Verein der ODM Blau fährt(Flo) evtl noch ein echo 20" Fahrer(auch ein Andre)..muss erst alle fragen aber von uns sinds sicher mal 5 Mann..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2005)

Geil, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. März 2005)

ok, nich dass ichs mir gewünscht hätte aber mein opa hat seine geburtstagsfeier am samstag aufgrund gesundheitlicher unpässlichkeiten verschoben, das bedeutet ich bin am samstag auch  mit am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (29. März 2005)

Also ich werd am Wochenende mit am start sein aber bestimmt nicht fahren   können weil ich hab mir das Handgelenk verletzt und das wird bis zum Wochenende nicht werden.(ich kann ja filmen..)


----------



## Xmut Zadar (29. März 2005)

ich bin bis 14:00 uhr arbeiten und werde dann so gegen 15:00 uhr zu euch stoßen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. März 2005)

so jungs,wer is denn nu ,außer den vom robi aufgezählten dresdnern, sicher in dresden am start ? .... aso aus chemnitz kann man auf jeden mit 5 leutz rechnen ....

zum treffpunkt:
also als treffpunkt würd ich mal den hauptbahnhof vorschlagen,viellecht lässt sich das ja einrichten,da wir höchstwahrscheinlich mitm zug kommen (sind sicherlich nicht die einzigen) und die, die mitm auto kommen, werden den hauptbahnhof sicherlich auch easy finden können  ......


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. März 2005)

Also ich würde den Neustädter Bahnhof vorschlagen...Der ist auch einfach zu finden und dort sind die Parkgelegenheiten wesentlich besser und von da können wir ne bessere Trial Runde Fahren...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. März 2005)

@robi ....

weißt du ob der neustädter bahnhof ,wenn man aus chemnitz kommt,vor oder nach dem hbf kommt ?....


----------



## elhefe (30. März 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> ok, nich dass ichs mir gewünscht hätte aber mein opa hat seine geburtstagsfeier am samstag aufgrund gesundheitlicher unpässlichkeiten verschoben, das bedeutet ich bin am samstag auch  mit am start





Ja ja. Jeder sollte einen so netten Großvater haben   .


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. März 2005)

Nee das ist zwei danach..und ihr müsstest am HBF einmal umsteigen und noch zwei Haltestellen fahren..check das mal bei www.DB.de.. da gibst statt HBF einfach Dresden Neustadt ein


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. März 2005)

naja ich richte mich da nach meinen chemnitzer trialkollegen,mir ises relativ wurst wo wir uns treffen,hauptsache wir treffen uns !  

@robi...
sach ma ne treffzeit oda schlag mal eine vor falls ihr dresdner da noch nix im auge habt ....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. März 2005)

also ich würd mal um eins am Bahnhof Dresden Neustadt (Haupteingang).. weil ich mein es ist bis fast um acht hell und da braucht keiner mitten in der NAcht aufstehen...(ich denk das mal speziell an die Berliner Kollegen).
Was meint ihr?Um eins OK für euch alle??


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr?Um eins OK für euch alle??



aso für mich ises okay,könnte auch noch früher ,aba ich denk imme sinne der berliner is 13:00 schon bessa.....

wer kommtn eigentlich alles aus berlin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (30. März 2005)

Rogi was hastn wider mit deim Hangelenk angestellt?
Wir könnten auch schon bequem um 12h da sein!
Kommt Thomas H.auch?
Geht es noch klar das ich mit Bastie bei dir penne?
tschau Thomas


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. März 2005)

Naja hatte ich ja schon in Berlin die ******* aber als ich wieder in DD war tats echt gut weh...naja wir machen um eins ok...und hab ja gesagt ihr könnt bei mir pennen..!!Geht klar.Ist ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung nehm ich an..mal sehen vieleicht gehts am WE.(muss dir ja den Tipper von der Laderampe zeigen!!)


----------



## panzerfahrer (31. März 2005)

@robi ist neustadt der bahnhof wo wir uns die andern male auch getroffen haben.oder war das hauptbahnhof?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (31. März 2005)

ich glaub ihr habt euch damals am HBF getroffen... zu der session war ich ja nicht dabei.der neustädter ist aber gut zu finden.Bzw jeder weiß wo das ist..kurz anhalten ne tighte Lady nach dem Weg und bissl ****i ****i fragen und fertig


----------



## elhefe (31. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> ..kurz anhalten ne tighte Lady nach dem Weg und bissl ****i ****i fragen und fertig




Das klappt wohl nicht immer. Daher wohl auch die Sehnenscheidenentzündung.  

Aber gut. Fragen kost ja nichts.


----------



## Fabi (31. März 2005)

Kommt am Samstag irgendjemand von den Leipzigern nach Dresden?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (31. März 2005)

Na danke für die Unterstützung ELHEFE..    

@ Fabi.. also bisher weiß ich nichts...kommst du denn (bzw. ihr??)


----------



## Freestyle Trial (31. März 2005)

Das mit dem Tipper must du unbedingt zeigen!
Hab gestern Die Rampe bei uns(mit schräger Palette davor)getippt die netten 1.38m


----------



## ph1L (31. März 2005)

alter Falter 1.38m!!!

Ich glaub ein neues Bike Trial Berlin Vid sollte mal wieder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (31. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fabi.. also bisher weiß ich nichts...kommst du denn (bzw. ihr??)



Ich bin ganz bestimmt am Samstag bei euch vor Ort.
Matthias kommt, wenn überhaupt, nur am Sonntag aufs Gelände.
Jens kommt auf keinen Fall, denn er hat gerade kein Bike.


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. März 2005)

also wieviel leute wern wir denn dann so summa sumarum sein?
also 5 aus chemnitz


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. April 2005)

bestimmt noch 6 oder 7 aus berlin, 5 aus DD..und noch par aus Aschersleben..sind bestimmt am ende 20 mann


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. April 2005)

unser zug trifft leider erst 13:06 in neustädt ein,könnt ihr die 6 minuten noch warten ???


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. April 2005)

Nee da sind wir schon über alle Berge.... Na klar man.it ja nur ne richtzeit.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. April 2005)

Ja also hier mal fürn Notfall meine Handy Nummer für die die uns nicht finden...:
0172/3551035 bis morgen dann leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (3. April 2005)

Hier sind ein paar wenige Impressionen von der DD-Session.
Während meiner nächsten Wachperiode kommen mehr Bilder.


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. April 2005)

na das war doch ne hammer geile session heut oder? also ich muss sagen, dicken respekt vor dem niveau (besonders beim tippen) von den dresdnern und berlinern...
wer hier bilder gemacht hat kann die ja demnächst mal reinstellen!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. April 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> na das war doch ne hammer geile session heut oder?



auf jeden ey,die session war mal hammergeil ! perfekt organisiert von den dresdnern,geile spots (die leider manchmal noch weit über meinem level lagen) ,aber natürlich wollte der local robi mal zeigen was geht,obwohl einige der berliner auch seeehr gut dabei waren ......fette hook-ups (@robi: weißt du zufällig wie hoh der praller von dir gleich nachm hafen war ?),geile tipper (1.31m vom robi  ),fette sidehops und schöne cousts....

die dd-session war meine erste session und ich denke eine der besseren ,wenn nicht sogar die beste session überhaupt....

.... nun hoffe ich nur noch auf weitere fette impressionen der session in form von fotos ,ich glaub die ascherslebener haben ja sogar ein bissl mitgefilmt,vllt. kann man sich da noch aufn fettes vid freuen.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. April 2005)

Also war echt ne gute Session vor allem bei dem Geilen Wetter und den Ganzen Chickas die immer so zugeschaut haben  ..
So also die Berliner sind mal richtig richtig gut abgagangen,,obwohl ich mich immernoch frage wie Karsten es geschafft hat den ganzen Tag keinen Platten zu bekommen..weil ich mein der Reifen hat doch den ganzen Tag nur um gnade gewinselt oder??Krass eh... jo die Chemnitzer haben mir auch gut gefallen.. und ich weiß zwar das manche Spots schon bissl heftig waren hoffe aber es hat alle beteiligten Spaß gemacht.Nicht das es heißt boor ******* die sind immer nur an zu schweren Stellen gefahren..
>ich hoff ihr wisst was ich meine..das halt jeder auf seine Kosten gekommen ist.Auf jeden Fall ist es einfach immer wieder geil zu sehen wie der Sport verbindet und wieviel gaudi es eigentlich mit so einer Trial Meute von 26 Mann(?) macht..war echt ein sehr geiler Tag
@M!et$ch0rek..taj weiß nicht wie hoch der ist hab ich noch nicht gemessen aber ich finds mal noch raus  
Und alle die gute Pics haben(vorallem das Gruppenfoto)...REINSTELLEN!!!


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (3. April 2005)

Jo mann,

mit nem Vid ist zu rechnen. Wir müssen das nur noch zu recht schneiden. (kann allerdings noch eins zwei Wochen dauern)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. April 2005)

Also mir hat es auch ziemlich gefallen (Wiederholungsbedarf). Da sieht man das man nicht nach Frankreich fahren muss um mal richtiges tippen zu erleben. Mit dem 20" sieht man da immer alt aus. Aber Mr. Helbig geht auch ziemlich in der City ab und der Alex auch, mehr 20" waren ja auch nicht am Start  Freu mich echt aufs Video. Und jetzt wird noch mehr geübt. Bei manchen Hinternissen von euch hat man sich gar nicht getraut mal was zu probieren  da echt viele  Leute zu geschaut haben und viel Denkmal mit dabei war. Da wäre es nicht gut gekommen in ne Steinkante reinzuhacken  War sonst echt top


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. April 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ....(Wiederholungsbedarf)...



ich denke damit spricht der MSC-Trialer allen aus dem herzen,!!!! *WIEDERHOLUNGSBEDARF* !!!!   

bitte !

....die sommerferien kommen.....  

@robi....die spots waren voll in ordnung,nein ! sie waren echt geil,is klar das man auch "high-level-spots" mitnehmen muss,waren ja auch noch n paar spots dabei ,die für so ziemlich jedes level waren zb. der "hafen",der mir sehr gut gefallen hat  

PS: beim karsten muss ein regelwidricher DH-schlauch am start gewesen sein,anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. April 2005)

so hier maln paar auszüge aus 3 kleinen vids die ich mit meiner digicam aufgenommen habe....

robi sidehop










alex gap....er war nah dran.....das gap sieht definitiv kleiner aus als es in wirklichkeit ist....














ja ich weiß qualität is recht mies  ,aba besser als gar nix


----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. April 2005)

so, nach überstandener frühschicht auch von mir noch ein paar highlights:































und ich bilde mir ein sogar 28 mann gezählt zu haben. aber mit gruppenbild sind wir schlauer...


----------



## konrad (3. April 2005)

NEID!!!!!!

das war bestimmt ne geniale trialsession  
bis zum sommer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (3. April 2005)

Die Bilder sind hochgeladen.
Sie stellen allerdings nur eine Auswahl dar, denn insgesamt habe ich etwa 600 Bilder. Das, was ich hochgeladen habe, ist aber das Feinste was ging.
Zu sehen im zugehörigen Fotoalbum: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6702


----------



## Hanxs (3. April 2005)

Muss ja ne echt geniale Session gewesen sein!!   

Die Bilder sind echt spitze.
Da könnt ich mich doch regelrecht in den Allerwertesten beißen das ich nicht dabei sein konnte.  

Ich hoffe doch auch sehr das ein Treffen dieser Größenordnung nochmal dieses Jahr in DD stattfindet?!?!?

Naja Grüße


Hanxs


----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. April 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind hochgeladen.
> Sie stellen allerdings nur eine Auswahl dar, denn insgesamt habe ich etwa 600 Bilder. Das, was ich hochgeladen habe, ist aber das Feinste was ging.
> Zu sehen im zugehörigen Fotoalbum: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6702



nu da ist doch bestimmt bald ein zip-file am start, oder?


----------



## Fabi (3. April 2005)

Von meiner Seite auf jeden Fall nicht.
Aber vielleicht erweist sich jemand anders als so nett.


----------



## ChrisKing (3. April 2005)

nanana, seh ich da etwa das Phänomen des Gruppenzwanges?! Wenn einer von den coolen/checkern ohne Helm fährt dann denken sich andere wohl "cool, des mach ich auch" lol man man man


----------



## konrad (3. April 2005)

sieht auf jeden fall nach ner satten 'one-man-show' aus  

der robi muss sich immer in den mittelpunkt speilen und tut so,als wenn er tippen könnte  
RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. April 2005)

save your ass, wear a helmet.
naja scheint ja trotzdem ne coole session gewesen zu sein, mit vielen coolen leuten ohne helm. naja fürn helm hats wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gereicht, die bikes sind ja schon teuer genug.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. April 2005)

Jetzt macht mal nen Punkt..  jedes mal diese Diskussion mit den Helmen.Ist doch unsere Sache oder??
(Und ich mein das wird euch dann nichts bedeuten aber im Trialgelände wird immer mit Helm gefahren..!!)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. April 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt macht mal nen Punkt..  jedes mal diese Diskussion mit den Helmen.Ist doch unsere Sache oder??
> (Und ich mein das wird euch dann nichts bedeuten aber im Trialgelände wird immer mit Helm gefahren..!!)


ja stimmt schon. sorry. nee aber is schon komisch das nur 5% der fahrer oder so nen helm tragen.....aba was solls muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. April 2005)

Die Sidehops vom Robi sehen echt übel aus !


----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. April 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Seite auf jeden Fall nicht.
> Aber vielleicht erweist sich jemand anders als so nett.


willst du uns die bilder denn vorenthalten?


----------



## Fabi (4. April 2005)

Immer ruhig.
Das File kommt schon noch. Nur halt nicht von mir.
Sei doch lieber froh, dass sich überhaupt jemand 6 Stunden lang in DD mit einem Fotoapparat hingestellt hat.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. April 2005)

war ja nicht böse gemeint, zumal du ja auch die ganzen wege laufen musstest.
wird denn das bild vom maserati auch dabei sein?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. April 2005)

@ "alle-die-am-sonntag-nochmal-aufm-gelände-dabei-waren"

hat jemand von euch n paar fotos geschossen oder eventuell gar gefilmt???


----------



## Trial infected (4. April 2005)

soweit ich weiß, ich war noch dabei, wurde glaub'ich nichts gefilmt bzw auf fotos festgehalten! eigentlich schade aba naja! shit happens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. April 2005)

Basti mein großer.. fand echt geil wie ihr am We gerockt habt.  Freu mich wie sau auf Kitzscher..


----------



## Trial infected (5. April 2005)

freu mich auch schon tierrischst auf das WE


----------



## Jens L. (6. April 2005)

Dresden war echt gut. 

Das gewuenschte Zipfile gibt es  hier(70MB,388Photos). Es stellt die Goldene Mitte zwischen Qualitaet und Dateigroesse dar. Wer's groesser oder kleiner braucht, kann hier mal schauen.


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (8. April 2005)

erwähnt jemand auch nur annähernd das Thema Helm, dann '?!$%&µ...  
ich kann's nicht beschreiben.
wer von euch ist schon mal auf den kopf gefallen???
ich find das einzige was man beim fahren braucht sind Handschuhe, vielleicht noch Schienbein-Schoner. Helme braucht man nur wenn man da fährt wo es ein wenig "gefährlich" wird, ich meine falls jemand gegen 'nen Borstein fährt und sich überschlägt oder so, dann hat der das einfach mal verdient!
natürlich ist es nicht unbedingt schlecht einen aufzuhaben aber diese Einstellungen/Ansagen von wegen:"Ihr fahrt ja alle ohne Helm  " ist doch echt bescheuert. 
Ihr tragt bestimmt auch Halskrausen bein Head-Banging, oder Asbest-Westen beim Grillen!?
Wer von euch zieht sich 'nen Kettenhandschuh beim Brötchen schneiden über???
ich schätze mal so gut wie keiner,oder?
"Safety first!" ist ja OK aber jedes Mal seinen Kommentar dazu abzugeben, das geht mir echt auf'n "beutel".


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. April 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> erwähnt jemand auch nur annähernd das Thema Helm, dann '?!$%&µ...
> ich kann's nicht beschreiben.
> wer von euch ist schon mal auf den kopf gefallen???
> ich find das einzige was man beim fahren braucht sind Handschuhe, vielleicht noch Schienbein-Schoner. Helme braucht man nur wenn man da fährt wo es ein wenig "gefährlich" wird, ich meine falls jemand gegen 'nen Borstein fährt und sich überschlägt oder so, dann hat der das einfach mal verdient!
> ...



lol,so viel ******* in einer antwort hab ich noch nie gelesen  .....hattest wohl beim letzten mal auf den kopf fallen keinen helm auf,was?


----------



## isah (8. April 2005)

> wer von euch ist schon mal auf den kopf gefallen???



Der Jan hat mal geschrieben das er schon nen helm zerlegt hat, auf ner kante glaub ich. Ich bin einmal so knapp an ner steinkante entlang geflogen, und mein kopf hat das ding nur minimal verfehlt (gebroche rippe & wirbel..) seit dem trag ich wenigstens nen koxx helm.



> ich find das einzige was man beim fahren braucht sind Handschuhe, vielleicht noch Schienbein-Schoner. Helme braucht man nur wenn man da fährt wo es ein wenig "gefährlich" wird,



was nennst du "gefährlich" wenn die dresden session es nicht war?



> ich meine falls jemand gegen 'nen Borstein fährt und sich überschlägt oder so, dann hat der das einfach mal verdient!



ne, aber wir haben ja schon an dem klaas gemerkt, das ein gap reicht um sich schwer zu verletzten, unabhängig von deinem skill, du kannst bei nem 1 m gap  schon aufm kopf landen wenn die kette reisst / freilauf bricht.



> natürlich ist es nicht unbedingt schlecht einen aufzuhaben aber diese Einstellungen/Ansagen von wegen:"Ihr fahrt ja alle ohne Helm  " ist doch echt bescheuert.



ausser dir jammert hier niemand, max hat nur fakten festgestellt, und er hat sich sogar dafür entschuldigt.



> Ihr tragt bestimmt auch Halskrausen bein Head-Banging, oder Asbest-Westen beim Grillen!?
> Wer von euch zieht sich 'nen Kettenhandschuh beim Brötchen schneiden über???



Toller vergleich   



> "Safety first!" ist ja OK aber jedes Mal seinen Kommentar dazu abzugeben, das geht mir echt auf'n "beutel".



Du musst es ja nicht lesen   

es ist mir ehrlich gesagt shice egal ob jm nen helm trägt, aber wenn jm so ne grütze schreibt dann muss man einfach was sagen..

martin


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. April 2005)

Diese Helmdiskussion ist sooo DUMM das geht echt nicht man...


----------



## Fabi (8. April 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine falls jemand gegen 'nen Borstein fährt und sich überschlägt oder so, dann hat der das einfach mal verdient!



Ja Mann, das ist mal die absolut richtige Behauptung.


----------



## panzerfahrer (13. April 2005)

HLLo.wann ist das vid entlich fertig


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (13. April 2005)

Es ist immer schwierig zu sagen wann es genau fertig ist, aber wir versuchen dass es bald so weit ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (15. April 2005)

> was nennst du "gefährlich" wenn die dresden session es nicht war?


Mir so'ne frage zu stellen! *böseknurrt*   ...

..ne, aber es gibt bestimmt gefährlichere spots als die in dresden( z.B. hochgetürmte Steine auf wettkämpfen, wo man nur schwer ein tritt zum absteigen findet)


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

das Vid ist so gut wie fertig, ich brauche nur noch krasse mucke. Wer mir helfen kann schickt mir bitte ma ne pm.

Bitte helfen!!!
        Danke


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. April 2005)

Naja kommt drauf an was für ne richtung du machen willst...Hip Hop,Metal oder Rock möglicher weise Schlager..ich weiß es nicht sag mal die richtung die du gern hättest..da kann man dir dann sicher weiterhelfen zumal ich schön gern hätt das das vid schnell fertig is..


----------



## Ray (20. April 2005)

Wie wärs mit nem Mitschnitt vom letzten Karaokeauftritt von Robi?


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (20. April 2005)

Ich wies nicht so recht, ich denk so Rock oder Hip Hop wär nicht schlecht. Aber mehr so gechillte Mucke, dass man sie hört aber nicht das einen die Ohren abfallen wegen rum gebrülle und so wie bei Metal. Irgendwas krasses abgechilltes (außer Reggea) wär geil glaub ich. Wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid sagt es, ich kann die Mucke auch nach der Meinung der Mehrheit einlegen, is kein Problem.
Ma kieken was ihr so denkt


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. April 2005)

mucke hin, mucke her, die bilder sind das wichtigste, mach einfach irgendwas!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. April 2005)

Jo eigentlich ist die Mucke egal Hauptsache das Vid ist bald zu sehen..
Aber ein Klassiker: Rakim - Guess Who´s Back...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (20. April 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Jo eigentlich ist die Mucke egal Hauptsache das Vid ist bald zu sehen..
> Aber ein Klassiker: Rakim - Guess Who´s Back...



it's the return of the wildstyle fashionist, smashin hits, make it hard to adapt to this !


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. April 2005)

Genau so siehts aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. April 2005)

so ascherslebener jungs,wie stehts denn nu mit dem kleinen dresden vid?..

haut irgend ne coole mukke rein und dann bitte schnell hochladen  

BITTE !!!


----------



## marcus 2005 (25. April 2005)

ja is doch schon fertig..ich musses nur noch auf n gescheiten server packen und dann gehts los...(höchstwahrscheinlich auf trialmaniax.de)
 ihr könnt wahrscheinlich in dieser woche noch mit dem vid rechnen


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. April 2005)

wie groß is es denn? machs doch auf engeeodelititi


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (26. April 2005)

Es hat genau 37.639.574 Bytes, wir melden uns wenn es auf einer Seite erhältlich is.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. April 2005)

Dann ladet es doch auf engeeodelititi hoch.


----------



## MC_Schreier (26. April 2005)

Musikmäßig könnte ich euch 
"Jedi Mind Tricks feat. GZA - On the Eve of war" wärmstens empfehlen.
GZA is ein Member vom Wu-Tang-Clan und Jedi Mind Tricks ist schon 
seit geraumer Zeit als einer der besten, anti-Kommerziellen HipHopper
bekannt.  
Ich denke mal das Lied passt sehr gut zu nem Trial-video, ... fragt mich nur 
nich wieso - hörts euch selbst an   
Falls ihr das Lied auch nicht in dem Video einbauen solltet - Auch für alle andere ein absolutes Muss     

yo hf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC_Schreier (26. April 2005)

.... achso, back to topic :

würde mich unter Umständen mal einer DD-Session anschliessen.
Gebt mir nur nochmal durch, wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt und 
dann komm ich mit meinem Pornobike auch mal zu euch....
    

yo, hf


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. April 2005)

Also bis ihr das Video mal fertig habt ist ja Weihnachten


----------



## rusty84 (26. April 2005)

du bist der beste weil du nämlich alles besser kannst...
mensch in der ruhe liegt die kraft...

wärst vorbei gekommen hättest gesehen wie gut es war...

außerdem vorfreude schönst freude       

würde es aber auch gern demnächst sehen


----------



## rusty84 (26. April 2005)

war jetzt keine beleidigung also bitte nicht wieder künstlichen forumsstreß...

entspannen und bald kommt das vid denk ich und hoffe ich..

bis dahin gut trial


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. April 2005)

War ja auch nur ein Witz!!! Also hoffen wir mal der der Kollege es die Tage auf einen Server wirft wo alle den Spass ziehen können.


----------



## marcus 2005 (27. April 2005)

ahlzeit ich versuch grad das vid bei eengoedidee aufn server zu kloppen aber irgendwie haut das nich hin....ich geb das alles soweit und dann klick ich auf  upload movie bloß dann dauerst ca 5 min und dann kaggt irgendwie der server ab...klingt komisch is aber so...


----------



## kochikoch (27. April 2005)

also ich würde sagen das liegt an was!


----------



## marcus 2005 (27. April 2005)

ich versuch jetzt fast seit 2 stunden das **** video bei .eengoedidee hochzuladen aber ich kriegs einfach nich auf die reihe..könnt ihr mir ma noch ein paar andere server nennen wo ich es hochladen könnte?!
gruss marcus


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. April 2005)

weiß nicht vieleicht noch bei Trial Shack.. kann nicht mal jemand nen Server posten!!???


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. April 2005)

yousendit.com vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (30. April 2005)

so das dresden video hab ich jetzt hochgeladen bei engogileiei... es heisst: desden_session_2005.wmv -sry kann euch kein link mehr geben weil ich dringend weg muss
gruss marcus


----------

